# Squatters Paradise



## suprhromnn (May 18, 2012)

An abandoned development near Malaga Spain; leftover from the crash of the Spanish economy and housing market... It's about 60 miles from the nearest city, really kind of out there...


----------



## Thoreau (May 18, 2012)

ah dam! go economy xd
This is interesting becouse im trying to find out f there is a legal way to acquire proprity like this. near my house there are some wich construction stoped and the law predicts any property can be ocupied and be put to use, after wich you get a temp permit to live there and after some time its all for you! At least that what happend to the recent squats of schools in oporto, city hall gave them a permit, wich already ended and then the cops came --- bad scenario, but theyre coming on agian, TV stuff

Also weird place for a development


----------

